# AJK MBBS Entry Test



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

hey guys how was the test ?? it was so similar to uhs mcat most of the questions where from it..........


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

i got 938 i hope i get in................. my aggregate is 83.7% would that be enough????


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

You improved your aggregate,thats good.
|||Nomination Board of AJK|||
Check the merit lists,you can get an idea of last year's merit,though Im not sure how this new 'state entry test' thing is goin to work.


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> You improved your aggregate,thats good.
> |||Nomination Board of AJK|||
> Check the merit lists,you can get an idea of last year's merit,though Im not sure how this new 'state entry test' thing is goin to work.


this year everything has changed its not the nomination board who is deciding it this year.....


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

but thanx it always helps when one appreciates


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

but what is the seat distribution policy?? when are they going to inform us of seat distribution?? how many seats are of refugees 47 in punjab as well as ajk???


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> but what is the seat distribution policy?? when are they going to inform us of seat distribution?? how many seats are of refugees 47 in punjab as well as ajk???


No idea. they have changed everything this year and no ones knows whats going on


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

i called muzzafarabad and they said there are 5 seats in both medical colleges ofajk for refugees. our quota is 19.9%. there must be at least 12 seats for uss in each medical college of ajk. plus they said in these 10 seats refugees 0f 1989 are also involved.:!:


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

that is not possible yr... did you call nomination board or at the college?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

nomination role has come to an end , they said now everything depends on us!!! i mean lists, selection, affidavits, fees, merits, and obviously QUOTA,


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

i have hear quota system has also ended......no matter wether kashmiri or refugee they'll have equal chances btw from where did u get this news from??


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

from mbbsmc, thats really hectic.. there are only a few seats. it will end up so bad, with some getting their right and others losing it....


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

do you have any idea when we have to apply on kashmir seats here in punjab??


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not going to apply for reciprocal seats,... INSHA ALLAH i will get admission in punjab from AJK INSHA ALLAH.


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Guys, Joint Admission Committee AJK published the admission details along with the seats distribution in today's Jang Newspaper. 
I hope everyone here makes it to med-school. 
Jang Multimedia


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

last year there were 111 total reciprocal seats and now its only 98
. refugees got 29 seats( 10 in ajk, 19 in pakistan), but last year it was 44..... they said they are going to display merit list before form submission., and forms are going to submit on 1st november that is the after tomorrow , so where's the merit list............

- - - Updated - - -

now i got a news that quota system has ended........:banghead: what is happening.............


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Combined list has been displayed on respective colleges,...


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Not on their websites?


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

em at 29th position do i have any chance in mirpur?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

And m on 1st position in 1947 refugee list....
ofcourse 29 th position is safe....

- - - Updated - - -

My brother went to mbbsmc, they told him that temporary seat allocation has been cancelled...:!:,
my preference order is KEMU , AIMC , FJMC , SIMS , RMC , NMC... my overall merit position is 21 ( after 20 open merit seats postion ) 
can i get into FJMC???

- - - Updated - - -



Usman Ejaz said:


> Not on their websites?


yes , it is on AJKMMC facebook page..


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats you two,that Haidar guy got a position in state entry test lets hope he gets into K.E.


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

Usman Ejaz said:


> Congrats you two,that Haidar guy got a position in state entry test lets hope he gets into K.E.


thanx 

- - - Updated - - -

what do you guys think in which college i can get in? do i have any chance in punjab or mirpur?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Mirpur has 12 seats for 47 refugees , so muzzafarbad will have 12 seats for us too... total in ajk is 24..
In punjab there are approx. 17 seats, so you will have a greater chance in ajk... I think sooo


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

no the clerk in mirpur said there 6 seats in mirpur and 6 in muzaffarabad. Today I called muzaffarabad again and he said there are 42 seats in mirpur and muzaffarabad together for refugees. They don't know anything i guess we just have to wait until 29th. The merit list will be out on the 29th right?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

nope on 28th, didnt you see this??


----------



## TehmEena Hameed (Nov 22, 2012)

when will JAC allot colleges to the students???????


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

As i have heard they are going to issue call letters on 28th of this month...
In between whats your merit position?


----------



## TehmEena Hameed (Nov 22, 2012)

yaaaaaar m not a refugee..my merit position is 3 ......my district has 6 seats reserved in pakistan.....is there any chance to get adm in punjab or KPK....???????do u have any idea????


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Its very obvious from your merit position that you will get admission in top five medical colleges in your preference order....
 
It also depends on the candidates having merit position like 1 or 2, that which medical college they have written in their preference order... if they would have preferred Kashmir over other provinces of PAKISTAN , then you are definitely inn... :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Dont you worry INSHA ALLAH you are going to be my class fellow in Punjab medical colleges..


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> nope on 28th, didnt you see this??


i dont get this?? my merit position is 29th do I stand no chance now??


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

I said that on 28th they were going to display a selection list but alas! its 29th and still not even a single news about selection list....
On 29th position you are selected.... but i dont know where you will get admission but i think so not in punjab


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

They are going to display it on monday....red rose i can get into mirpur right? I dont wanna go far away from lahore. I love my city


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey abby dont lose heart... Who knows about the future better than ALLAH.... and then suppose if you will get admission in MBBSMC mirpur... or out of lahore than there must some MASLEHAT for you,.. As ALLAH knows better....We should see others at 45 plus merit positions, they are not even able to get in MBBSMC mirpur... and you are the lucky one... Let me tell you something,, MBBSMC Mirpur is a newly built medical college and it has all the stuff ( use in studies ) are new and not like other medical institutes of lahore with old and out of order stuff used about a million times... Moreover, MBBSMC has seminars, trips local as well as out of city, lots of competitions and enjoyment and interaction among all the students there... and the studies above all is simply outstanding...So i think that you should not worry and enjoy the remaining few days we have


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you sugar that made me feel better ... btw you are definately going into fjmc... n i'm glad you are


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

GUYS I CANT WAIT ANYMORE.....THE ARE CONSTANTLY LYING ABOUT THE RELEASE DATE OF THE FINAL MERIT LIST


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

i am going to RMC 
and thanks


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Now what the hell they are doing ??? where is the list?? or call letters?? What a joke is it?? first i called at both places mirpur as well as muzzafarbad and asked WHEN ARE YOU PEOPLE GOING TO DISPLAY LIST , they said on 28th .... I asked on 28... They said May be at 1 PM .... again i asked them they said we will send call letters within a day...again i called and they fold me up saying we are definitely going to display either the list or send call letters within a week....
The question is why the list is pending till now???:::banghead::shifty: And :speechless::speechless::speechless:


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> Now what the hell they are doing ??? where is the list?? or call letters?? What a joke is it?? first i called at both places mirpur as well as muzzafarbad and asked WHEN ARE YOU PEOPLE GOING TO DISPLAY LIST , they said on 28th .... I asked on 28... They said May be at 1 PM .... again i asked them they said we will send call letters within a day...again i called and they fold me up saying we are definitely going to display either the list or send call letters within a week....
> The question is why the list is pending till now???:::banghead::shifty: And :speechless::speechless::speechless:


 seriously yar em sick of this....


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Just now i ringed at MZD and they said list is going to display on 10 of this month..:woot:::woot:.. Again this 10 seems to me as a lollypop for shutting our mouths up..... :roll:

- - - Updated - - -

I come to know that there has been a little trouble between open merit students and JAC .... JAC is interested in admitting students of open merit in their very own medical colleges of Ajk but the preference order of open merit candidates is the issue restricting them to do so.... JAC considersthat open merit candidates are CREAM of AJK and they should remain bonded with AJK.... In betweeb the overseas seats have been abolished as well as the temporary seats .
..


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> Just now i ringed at MZD and they said list is going to display on 10 of this month..:woot:::woot:.. Again this 10 seems to me as a lollypop for shutting our mouths up..... :roll:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 i wished it came out this week my friend is cuming from rwp...she is doing engineering at nust i wanted to give my whole class a treat without my best friend i'll have to delay it till december


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

We are really going to miss our starting classes..... In btw are you all going for vaccination?? My cousin told me that your health certificate is enough for submitting fee....


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> We are really going to miss our starting classes..... In btw are you all going for vaccination?? My cousin told me that your health certificate is enough for submitting fee....


have you heard the latest news?? the first 5 refugees in the list are going to bahawalpur and the others till 39th position to mbbsmc..the few others to akmc...:?:speechless:


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

Its impossible..... My preference order was KE...AIMC...FJMC...SIMS...RMC...NMC and then mirpur.... I preferred mirpur over bahawalpur....As far as rumour is concerned i should be in MBBSMC not in QMC.... " ch.sami ne hawa mai teer chodaa hai" .... He will be going to QMC since he has been informed by any source he used.... But not those who are above him.... I also ringed a retired officer of Nomination board of Ajk.... He told me that he has authetic information about my admission .... But i m not serious about what he said till i get a call letter from that college....:roll:


----------



## TehmEena Hameed (Nov 22, 2012)

yaaaaar some people are saying that...there is a petition going on in the supreme court .regardging adm policy n also separate qouta is made for leepa valley....if its true will they reduce our seats of districts?????? m hell worried....:'(

- - - Updated - - -

haider what was ur preference order????


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

red rose said:


> Its impossible..... My preference order was KE...AIMC...FJMC...SIMS...RMC...NMC and then mirpur.... I preferred mirpur over bahawalpur....As far as rumour is concerned i should be in MBBSMC not in QMC.... " ch.sami ne hawa mai teer chodaa hai" .... He will be going to QMC since he has been informed by any source he used.... But not those who are above him.... I also ringed a retired officer of Nomination board of Ajk.... He told me that he has authetic information about my admission .... But i m not serious about what he said till i get a call letter from that college....:roll:


.... well tht is super ... but do u have any news abt the petition thingy?? and do u know when the merit list will be displayed??


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

tehmeena hameed said:


> yaaaaar some people are saying that...there is a petition going on in the supreme court .regardging adm policy n also separate qouta is made for leepa valley....if its true will they reduce our seats of districts?????? M hell worried....:'(
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> ...


ke, rmc, aimc


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

Haider Raja said:


> ke, rmc, aimc


... good to hear from you..... do u knw anythn abt the merit list cox u live in kashmir i think... so you could know more

- - - Updated - - -

em off to mirpur .... got in for mbbs:thumbsup::woot::cool!:


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

I got into FJMC lahore ALHAM DU LILLAH...

- - - Updated - - -

Heartiest congratulations to all of you... May ALLAH bless u all...


----------



## TehmEena Hameed (Nov 22, 2012)

Abby yaaaaar i also got adm in mbbsmc.....so we r class fellows. add me on fb..i want to talk to you... ok


----------



## Haider Raja (Sep 24, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## abby (Feb 7, 2012)

TehmEena Hameed said:


> Abby yaaaaar i also got adm in mbbsmc.....so we r class fellows. add me on fb..i want to talk to you... ok


yup sure i would luv that but em not on fb...:speechless:..... where r u from?

- - - Updated - - -

congratss to allllll :woot::cool!:


----------



## Safeer Ch (Jan 29, 2017)

Any body will help me that what is procedure for nomination ,I have state subject certificate of ajk ,how can I apply for MBBS ?plz


----------



## Safeer Ch (Jan 29, 2017)

Any body help me....


----------

